
Is software now everybody's job? The implications of low-code - shrutipathak
https://www.zdnet.com/article/is-software-now-everybodys-job-the-implications-of-low-code-and-no-code-for-developers/
======
commonturtle
Hasn't software been (almost) everybody's job for the past decade? Many
millions of people use Excel on a daily / weekly basis.

